# MSC Sinfonia



## QKNatasha (8/3/18)

Hi guys 


Anyone been on the cruise to Portugese Islands that can tell me how vaping on the boat works and what the rules are.


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/3/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Anyone been on the cruise to Portugese Islands that can tell me how vaping on the boat works and what the rules are.



I have not been but i would believe same rules apply for vaping as they do with smoking (only in designated smoking areas)

But i would not see sneaking a little stealthy puff in here and there as a problem.


----------



## KZOR (8/3/18)

Never had an issue at all ....... not boarding, duration on the boat or exiting. 
Vaped at the pool, in my cabin and open (deck) restaurant areas.
Had 5 x 100ml bottles with all my spare gear in my camera bag.
Enjoy the trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

